

Let's Stop Saying B2B - ChrisEYin
http://www.chrisyin.com/2014/07/09/stop-saying-b2b

======
mindcrime
That's a great article, but I'd like to add that SMB / Enterprise isn't a
strictly binary demaracation with clearly defined boundaries. It's more of an
analog continuum where lumping a given company into one bucket or the other is
somewhat probabilistic.

Eg, a 500 person company and a 32,000 person company are both over the stated
threshold of250 employees for "SMB", but the 500 person company and the 32,000
person company may behave quite differently.

I think this article covers some related ground and may be of interest here:

[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/09/16/most-
startups-...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/09/16/most-startups-
should-be-deer-hunters/)

------
jrs235
Has the author read Camels and Rubber Duckies[1]?

"The reason I bring this up is because software is priced three ways: free,
cheap, and dear.

1\. Free. Open source, etc. Not relevant to the current discussion. Nothing to
see here. Move along.

2\. Cheap. $10 - $1000, sold to a very large number of people at a low price
without a salesforce. Most shrinkwrapped consumer and small business software
falls into this category.

3\. Dear. $75,000 - $1,000,000, sold to a handful of rich big companies using
a team of slick salespeople that do six months of intense PowerPoint just to
get one goddamn sale. The Oracle model."

[1]
[http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.ht...](http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.html)

